# Sink plug seals



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a good source of the O rings fitted to Hymer sink, basin & shower tray plugs - the ones that look like a small basket on 4 legs? I am told the plugs are exclusive to Hymer.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Sink Plug Seals*

Hello Captmike, went to the local plumbers merchant and managed to replace all the seals in my van


----------

